# Gerber Baby Treats as Rat Treats?



## lindzmichelle (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi there! I was just wondering if it is unhealthy to give my rats Gerber baby treats like the various flavors of puffs, Yogurt drops, cheese puffs, apple wheels, and drops of actual baby food. My boys go crazy for the stuff and I feel like companies making food for babies will put more care and better resources into a product made for human babies rather than a pet store company. I actually had some lady ask me about my baby in the baby isle as I was buying some of these items and had to tell her the truth, that my babies were rats. haha her face was priceless. anyway any feedback would be great!


----------



## RexRat (Nov 29, 2013)

I've used Gerber Puffs & they seem to work very well. I'd stay away form the yogurt drops, they're over 50% sugar in weight (4 grams of sugar in a 7 gram serving.) When feeding a healthy diet yogurt drops in general backtrack the whole process. Never heard of the other stuff, but it sounds tasty!


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

I've heard of lots of people using those, and from what I hear, their rats love them. Plus they're quite cheap! Lol I know I was buying fabric and I told the lady I was making hammocks for my rats. When we left, she said 'hope your hamster likes his hammocks'. My mom told her they were rats and she said 'RAT rats?' It was hilarious.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lindzmichelle (Jan 2, 2014)

I only gave them the yogurt drops a few times and they didn't care for them too much so I never got them again. it's mainly the "grabber" stuff like puff stars, mini cheese puffs, wheels and assorted cookies. But good to know about the high sugar, Thanks! My Vet did say that the success to a long rat life is not letting them get over weight. I always ave to remember that no matter how cute they are or persistent they are with food.


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

Haha I'm a sucker to my boys' pleas. They got two big bags of yogies for Xmas 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RexRat (Nov 29, 2013)

Aww ^^
At the moment my rat just stole some cheerios...lucky for him he's super cute


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

mine get so little sugar they tend not to like it, got to say that and high salt stuff is the thing i'd really avoid. If they get sweet things it often means they dont like the falvour of healthier food like veg, i've seen that one myself, i massively cut my sugar and carb intake and now i like sprouts! and cabbage is yummy, sweets on the other hand are sickley.


----------



## Vegn (Jan 2, 2014)

My rat once stole an entire Hershey Kiss. I tried to get it back but she clamped down hard on it and would NOT let go. Ugh. Rats what can ya do?

AS for the baby food I am on my 3rd bottle of the star puffs. They like banana a lot and right now they are testing the apple strawberry. They have no fat, and only 25 calories and 1g of sugar in 77 treats. I think a lot of rats would want that many but I don't think most would get that much.


----------



## BlackBirdSeesYou (Nov 4, 2012)

My boys love anything banana, banana baby food (what I'm using right now to disguise their medicine) and especially the banana gerber baby puffs. Can't get any better than banana gerber puffs....


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

My rats love Fruitables dog biscuits. They're grain-based and low-sugar.


----------



## RattieLover1331 (May 21, 2013)

My rats love gerber puffs!

I've used banana, apple banana, sweet potato, and vegies. It's literally their favorite treat.


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

I might have to pick some of these up when I go to the grocery store! How much do they run, price-wise?


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

I got some from Walmart yesterday. I think they were around $1? Or at least I thought they were supposed to be.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kjgannon09 (Oct 16, 2013)

They are $1.89 at Walmart…. Not all of my babies like them, but Cady goes nuts over the sweet potato puffs! She has learned a lot via training with puffs. THe boys really like those little packages of dried fruit for babies.


----------



## scurvey27 (Dec 31, 2013)

Ooh, my boys LOVE baby puffs, as well as the Fruitables dog treats Minky mentioned! They actually get a lot of baby food, often with lab blocks mashed into it. I try to buy organic ones with short, whole food ingredient lists - it's a pretty convenient way to get fruits and veggies.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chrisfx123 (Mar 12, 2021)

I now give my rats baby food because of this thread. Thanks OP. My rats looove this stuff, particularly the Gerber banana puffs. It’s like crack for them. They are fiends for it and will do anything to get another hit. Great for training.


----------

